# Choosing either a saltwater tank or a coral reef tank



## Shadow (Mar 17, 2009)

I was wondering which would be easier to set up and maintain for a relative beginner. I have a 50g tropical tank and I would like to get a 50-55g saltwater tank. Obviously I would be fishless cycling it for a month first. I haven't even got the tank yet so its just research at the minute. So which tank would be easier and what fish would be easy as first fish? 
Is this a good method for setting up and cycling or would you recommend something else?
Saltwater Fish Aquarium Setup


----------

